
Factoring the Noise protocol matrix - seaurchin
https://latacora.singles/
======
tptacek
Another great resource is:

[https://noiseexplorer.com/patterns/IK/](https://noiseexplorer.com/patterns/IK/)

(Click the "full details" on each message to get the tokens mapped back to the
cryptographic operations they represent).

~~~
euroclydon
So who should, for example, be using Noise.Net? You know, because if I’m
typing “aes” I’m doing it wrong.

I’m not snarking by the way. Should I use this or libsodium?

------
lvh
We wrote this, happy to answer questions.

